# Black German Shepherd with white paws?



## randyrizo (Apr 18, 2019)

Hi all! I have a 3 month old German Shepherd puppy. His Brother and sisters were the classic black and tan. But him, as you can see, is black with white paws and a white chest. He's so cute to me I had to get him. He's a good boy and though it does not matter, do you think he is not pure bred? Is this normal? or even rare? Would apppreciate any feedback! Thanks yall!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

I got my first dog, at age 10, from a shelter. He looked a lot like your puppy with white paw tips and a white marking on his chest. I was told he was a GSD and Lab mix. I could tell when he got older that she wasn't pure GSD because he was a bit shorter in length and a bit bulkier in stature. And we didn't have DNA testing back then, so I guess I'll never know for sure what the mix was. But he was an AWESOME dog who was with me for 12 years! Congratulations on your puppy, he's adorable!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

To the OP, yup PB GSD. My bi-color looks like a black dog that ran through the bleach & then maybe was really just a plush toy and her stuffing is leaking through the center seam on her chest. The white may be a little less pronounced as he gets older. White spots aren't desirable in the conformation ring. He's one heck of a cute pup. Congrats.


----------



## 487375 (Mar 31, 2019)

Hi there! A lot of black purebreds that I have seen from even registered breeders start with a white spot on the chest. But your pup being a few months old already and having the white especially on the paws with, likely is a mix of some sort. Lab? Possibly border collie? I see speckles of black mixed in with the white on the paws. Either way.... he’s gorgeous!!


----------



## pam (Apr 6, 2009)

Some dogs regularly produce pups with white on the chest, which usually diminishes at least somewhat with age, and some also produce the white tipped paws. As mentioned above, a fault in the show ring only. He is a very nice looking pup and I would not be at all concerned that he is not purebred if you got him from a reputable breeder. I know of one male that produced several pups with those markings recently with a female that had never had pups with white, so it happens.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes looks like a purebred german Shepherd puppy to me and a beautiful one. White patches and toes are not uncommon.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like a GSD to me, NOT rare and not something that should be bred for but it does happen.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

German Shepherds can have white on them but that amount is pretty excessive. GSDs have what is called residual white and not genetic. Usually on the chest and feet because the pigment develops there last prior to birth.

Dog Coat Colour Genetics

Yours looks like he has a breed in there that has the spotting gene. But I know of litter with a puppy who was white up to the first joint and I KNOW they are purebred and well bred.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I think one of the Blackthorn dogs has white toes.

Nope a Wolfstraum dog. Cute little white toes. I have seen lots of them but doubt anyone is going to question that one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My 7 month old has white on her chest. So does her father.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage had a huge splash of white on her chest. Never stopped her from winning in the show ring.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He's gorgeous. I love his ears. And you are right - it doesn't matter. Enjoy!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Have had 2 pups with that much white - one was sired by a 2x National and World Champion....the other was not related....so it happens and is not all that common....a winner of the National Championship in Germany (BSP) a few years back had more white than that on his chest...and he got a V in conformation....


Lee


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

With the right genetic combination, genes from far back can re-surface again. He is a good looking pup. I love the white accents though. Have always been smitten with white feet and chest in any breed, no matter the standard.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wolfy dog said:


> With the right genetic combination, genes from far back can re-surface again. He is a good looking pup. I love the white accents though. Have always been smitten with white feet and chest in any breed, no matter the standard.


The white on German Shepherds have nothing to do with genetics. Nothing to do with the sires. It is residual white. It's not the spotting gene, it's not piebald. It is how the embryo develops and can be caused by such things as an illness in the mother. I asked about this on another board recently and people had puppies that had extreme white tested...nothing...results were it is residual.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

randyrizo said:


> Hi all! I have a 3 month old German Shepherd puppy. His Brother and sisters were the classic black and tan. But him, as you can see, is black with white paws and a white chest. He's so cute to me I had to get him. He's a good boy and though it does not matter, do you think he is not pure bred? Is this normal? or even rare? Would apppreciate any feedback! Thanks yall!


Is his tongue always sticking out? Does it flop in the air when he is running to you? Does it lag every time you take a picture? Yep he is a shepherd= >joking aside he IS adorable.


----------



## PRoberts (Jun 7, 2018)

A litter of puppies can have more than one sire. It's possible Mom bred with a purebred GSD AND with something else during the same heat cycle. The black and tan pups could be sired by the purebred and your guy could be sired by Puppy Daddy #2.


Only a DNA test would tell you for sure.


He looks like a bright, little guy. Good luck with him!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm back to folks it is a GSD puppy - those ears, those eyes.... A GSD breeding can result in different coat colors in the litter.


----------



## Lionsc (Apr 21, 2019)

He has beautiful color.


----------



## Lianne (Apr 30, 2020)

@randyrizo- would you have pictures of your pup now? Just curious how he look.


----------



## Nicoleste15 (Jan 10, 2021)

Omg I live him so cute , he look just like my Max , My dog name is Max he 9 months old, and he just look like him! And His a German Shepherd


----------



## Nicoleste15 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

With that much white, I'd be doing genetic testing. That being said, I DO know of a purebred GSD that had one white sock. Not just the toes - the white came well up the leg.

His breeder would dye the foot with tea to disguise it before he went into the show ring!

Then there's THIS very famous ASL dog: Proven Hill's Banker of Altana

I have also seen a dog with white socks that absolutely looked purebred, but was a 50/50 mix. I forget who the non-GSD parent was. It was a long time ago!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

A lot of the black show line puppies I’ve seen from Margman lines have a decent amount of white, not like that though.


----------



## Mansbestfriend91 (Aug 26, 2021)

He's adorable. Mine is a pure breed. Already did a DNA test at the vet and mine also has a white chest and white paw. He is 12weeks right now though.


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

He looks like a GSD to me… but he could have something else in him who knows? I’ve heard of GSD having white paws before though. Whatever he is he is SUPER cute!


----------



## Sammyyg19 (Oct 8, 2021)

Mansbestfriend91 said:


> He's adorable. Mine is a pure breed. Already did a DNA test at the vet and mine also has a white chest and white paw. He is 12weeks right now though.
> View attachment 577650



I to have a puppy similar and was told he’s purebred, what do you think?


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Sammyyg19 said:


> I to have a puppy similar and was told he’s purebred, what do you think?
> View attachment 579180


He's got those sharp GSD eyes, and his ears look about right, but I will admit that white muzzle throws me off. If I were just looking at him on the street, my first thought would be mix. But I've recently read that this IS a (very rare) possibility fora pure bred GSD. Beautiful pup either way.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't think he's purebred. GSD's can have residual white on their chest and toes, sometimes on their face. Those spots are the last place to develop color in utero. Usually it's a very small spot that will fade out with age. Sometimes a larger spot on a chest will stay. I've seen one dog with extreme white so much that they tested for a spotting gene (which the breed does not have). But his head doesn't look right to me. If it means something to you, get an Embark test done. I would spend the extra money to do the health testing as well. You can get the whole test on sale for $150 right now. 



Sammyyg19 said:


> I to have a puppy similar and was told he’s purebred, what do you think?
> View attachment 579180


----------



## Mansbestfriend91 (Aug 26, 2021)

Sammyyg19 said:


> I to have a puppy similar and was told he’s purebred, what do you think?
> View attachment 579180


The white nose throws me off a bit...however he does have the ears...where did you get him? Like was it a breeder...friend...person...if so..do you know if they have other breeds? How old is he?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

It's completely normal to have some white toes and whie on the chest. I've seen a fair amount of white on a foot, and then ended up with puppies that didn't have any. My older female had white toes on each foot and a small white spot on the chest. Many of her pups had white toes, but most faded away as they grew. The picture above looks like a Border Collie/GSD mix, which easily explains the white facial markings.


----------



## Jonmichael625 (Dec 1, 2021)

my girl maya 5 months old looks like your pup was told shes a husky mix when i got her but when i first met her it instantly hit that she looks more gsd then husky. Regardless i wouldnt trade her for the world shes my little shadow


----------



## CwazyD (Dec 13, 2021)

Sabis mom said:


> Looks like a GSD to me, NOT rare and not something that should be bred for but it does happen.


Not something g that should happen??


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

CwazyD said:


> Not something g that should happen??


You should read what you quoted again.


----------

